

Do all 90’s computer hackers rollerblade? - CodeJustin
http://codejustin.com/do-all-90s-computer-hackers-rollerblade/

======
CodeJustin
It looks to me like most 90's hackers Rollerblade (well at least in the
movies), HAHA!

